# newbie items?



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

If you had to pick a few items to get a newbie started (or a website!) what would it be? Are the 'start up kits' really worth it?

I would like to make cold press, but should I start out with
hot press and then move on?

If you had to do over again, any products, or things you'd
change about your soap making experience? 

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Here are a couple of links with lots of good information:

http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/soapmaking.html

http://www.millersoap.com/

http://www.colebrothers.com/soap/


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I wouldn't start out with hot process as it is a little more involved than cold process. 

As far as new items, I would recommend getting a stick blender, as your mixing goes a whole lot faster (about the difference between an hour and a few minutes).

You also will need stainless steel or glass pots to heat your oils in, something to weigh your ingredients (a postal scale works well, but I had a scientific balance scale and used that to start out with) and a stainless steel mixing spoon, as well as gloves and goggles. For my first few tries I used boxes (ie childs shoe boxes, velveta boxes that some friends got for me) to figure out whether I wanted to make a log soaps or pan style soaps and what sizes worked best for me - but line them with parchment paper. I ended up going with log soaps and making my own molds since I find them easier to cut consistently, although swirled soaps look nicer done in a pan style.

I've found cold process soap very difficult to get out of the shaped molds, so I only use those for hot process soap.

As far as ingredients, you can start out with things from your grocery store - lard, olive oil, sunflower or safflower oils, and coconut oil. I started out with pure lard as it's only a few ingredients (lye, water & lard), and if I made a mistake didn't lose a lot of money. 

Dawn


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

The two most important things to have are an electronic scale that weighs to the .10 oz and eye protection when you are working with lye.

Everything else is almost incidental.

* you will only want to work with stainless steel or plastic. Glass etches too much, wood deteriorates and metal that is not stainless will react to the lye.

* a stick blender will bring your soap mix to trace more quickly, but there is nothing wrong with stirring by hand

* molds are anything non-metallic where the opening is the same size or larger than the base

* With any soap recipe you find (regardless where you find it), run it through a reputable lye calculator to verify the lye and the water amount (see MMS or SoapCalc)

* Don't be afraid to come back here and ask any questions you may have before/during/after making your soap.


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

We use a 2qt batter bowl for the lye
a 5 qt stainless pot for the heating the oils, and mixing the soap
what ever box I find around the house for the soap mold. (lined with way paper)
and a stick blender. 

I first used the ones we already had. Didn't go buy anything special.


----------



## kaitala (Mar 24, 2011)

I made big batches to sell. Our most indespendible tool was a cordless screwdriver, and a metal paint mixer you put in the driver. It works so much better than the stick mixer, so much stronger, and no cord tethering you to a wall. We preferred to work outside on nice days (no risk to countertops or floors), so the cordless mixer was great!


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Cold process is the easiest IMO. I made a few batches of hot process and didn't care for it, but a lot of folks swear by it, especially when using fragrance oils that cause the soap to seize.

As for readily available ingredients (local, easy to find), olive oil, lard, coconut oil, and lye (MAKE SURE IT IS PURE LYE) will get you started and you can get a feel for how the process works. As for lye, I think HD and Lowe's still carry pure lye, but, at least around here, I haven't seen it in the grocery or WM for a long time.

Stick blenders are wonderful things (seriously!), but not essential...just know that, depending on your recipe, it "can" take a long time for soap to trace by hand.

Make sure you have AND USE eye protection as well as rubber gloves.

I'd recommend making plain, unscented, uncolored soap at first...small 1 - 2lb batches are more practical than 5lb logs while learning. When I frist started making soap, I went to Hobby Lobby and bought a few of those small, square wooden boxes and lined them with freezer paper (shiny side showing)...they held 1lb easily (I think they were about 6x6x4 if memory serves).

So, having said all that, here would be a pretty basic "getting started kit", so to speak:


Digital scale that measures in at least .10 increments
SS deep pot of sufficient size to hold your oils and liquids
SS or Pyrex bowl in which to mix your lye solution (I used one of those VERY large Pyrex measuring cups)
Large SS spoon
Whisk
Stick blender
Rubber gloves
Protective eyewear
Mold
Liner material of choice
Oils/Fats of choice
Pure lye
Water


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Thanks guys!! This can be so overwhelming when you look at it broadly. 
Thanks again


----------

